# Tip Signs



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I see a bunch of tip signs on ebay and Etsy for $7.00 each + shipping...which is ridiculous for what they are. My previous business was printing, so I still have access to printers. If there was enough interest, I could professionally print up some Tip signs, the same size as the ones normally for sale. (basically 4" x 6" postcards) and instead of $7.00 each + shipping, just do 2 for $5.00 shipping included. If this sounds like something you might be interested in, let me know here. If not, oh well... no biggie.


----------



## Tim Little (Mar 1, 2017)

What's been the best sign you've seen?


----------

